# SKMEI 1134, Square G-shock Homage



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I've been meaning to do this review for a while

So more than a year ago I got my first G, a DW5600E
I wanted a watch that could take a beating, but that was still affordable.
I read many reviews online before buying my first G-Shock, many from this forum.
The general consensus was: "Get a Good Ol' DW-5600E"
So I got one. And it 's pretty great.
Many people wrote the DW5600's only defect were the size and the buttons...
OH THE BUTTONS o|o|o|
I found myself overlooking mine in favour of my w800h, the bigger digits are great.
And on many other posts I read people saying they'd like to try a negative display digital watch

So, you like the Square G look but you have big wrists?
Do you want to check a negative display watch but don't want to spend too much?
You don't really need a 200m+ Water resistant, bulletproof, NASA approved watch?
Are you reading this with an infomercial voice?

Get a *SKMEI 1134















*It has the same functions of an F91 (Time, 24h, Stopwatch,EL Light) and the look of a DW5600
Crystal is acrylic
The band and bezel are the same material as the DW5600. Side by side, the Skmei feels almost as good.








I got the four models for less than 27USD. 
Time accuracy
Positive +12s/month
Orange +15s/month
Blue +12s/month
Negative +40s/month

I gave one to a friend, the orange and the blue to my sisters
Sadly the one that keeps time the worst is the one I kept for myself XD









The best part?
The size: It's much bigger than the DW5600, but oddly enough it's lighter.
The buttons: Oh man, the buttons!
How many people have I read complaining about the DW5600's buttons, and yeah, they are pretty hard to press when you're not used to them.
Not this baby. The buttons on this watch are great, it's a pleasure to press them.

The Bad
As the F-91, you change the time by changing mode, so it might get changed by accident, but so far it hasn't happened to me since the buttons are protected unlke the F-91.
No end of line chime: doesn't have a different beep for when you return to the main screen.

So, it's a great beater watch, looks pretty cool and for the price you can't go wrong.

Hope you enjoyed my review, I'll be updating with pictures of the ones I bought later

*MrSempai*


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I now know how Rolex owners feel about homage watches.........


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

I mean no offence ,but....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh yeah you do. And that's o.k. by me. lol



Falco Furuitii said:


> I mean no offense, but....
> 
> View attachment 12794517
> 
> ...


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Are the bezels removeable?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm all for inexpensive digitals but come up with your own design already. Here's another ripoff, ahem, "homage"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/looks-like-new-one-skmei-4601441.html


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

No timer? Not interested.


cheers


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Ok... Like casio has never "homaged" another brand's design.
I already knew most people here were watch snobs, but I though you'd at least be able to appreciate it's strong points.
I mean, everybody *swoons* over the casio F-91, which I don't think has any merit to be bought other than "It was my first watch growning up". Specially when you see there is a model that for a few bucks more gives you 50m water resistance (Casio W-59). 
It's an F-91 + 50m WR + EL backlight + bigger size + sturdier design.

If you don't like it just don't put a ring on it

Skmei is brand that I think will do well in the next 10 years. Their designs are cool and their quality is decent. What sets them apart from other cheap watch manufacturers is that most of their watches are 50atm water resistant, which to me is a must.
These watches are a few years old. Their current models even have timer.

This is a cool watch that you can hand to a kid without worrying if he breaks it and if I see them in sale again I'll buy a few more for my kid cousins and nephews.

Cheers

MrSempai


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

MrSempai said:


> Ok... Like casio has never "homaged" another brand's design.
> 
> 
> > --Some feel these are more ripoff than homage.
> ...


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Admitting the design to be a ripoff and admitting it's a good quality or value for money watch are two different things, and they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Horrible rip off. I mean, who needs to buy a rip-off of a $49 G? Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Eric.S said:


> Admitting the design to be a ripoff and admitting it's a good quality or value for money watch are two different things, and they are not mutually exclusive.


I don't have first-hand experience to comment on the quality. Maybe it's great who knows. The fact that one poster mentioned it's lighter than a G (even though it's bigger), and it's only 50m water resistant compared to a G makes me wonder. Guess the idea is it doesn't matter, at such low prices if something breaks just throw it out and get another.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> I don't have first-hand experience to comment on the quality. Maybe it's great who knows. The fact that one poster mentioned it's lighter than a G (even though it's bigger), and it's only 50m water resistant compared to a G makes me wonder. Guess the idea is it doesn't matter, at such low prices if something breaks just throw it out and get another.


But the authentic G square itself is already at disposable price (lowest $25 for dw5600), what's the point of a ripoff then?


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Maybe he just wants to experience another brand, be it a cheap Chinese.....why rain on his parade???


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Parade all he wants, just admit it for what it is. G fanboy or not, it's a ripoff design.



HaymondWong said:


> Maybe he just wants to experience another brand, be it a cheap Chinese.....why rain on his parade???


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

I never wear my DW5600 because of the things I don't like about it. I would prefer wearing this homage regardless of the price. 
I have never liked the removable/soft outer case of G's in general. Not to mention the recessed button of the 5600.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Ripoff? I've got your ripoff right here. Geesh. This is not a ripoff. No single company can own a digital watch design in this basic shape with a protective raised bezel.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

There are other similarities besides the shape. The wording and font color on the crystal: "electro luminescent backlight", "Alarm Chrono, with the little symbol in between, the white dial border lines, the dots next to each button, the blue "luminescent", the indented circles on the bezel and strap, the box around the date, etc. They could've altered any of those things to differentiate it somewhat. 
Whatever though, to each their own, as long as you get enjoyment out of it and it serves you well.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> MrSempai said:
> 
> 
> > Ok... Like casio has never "homaged" another brand's design.
> ...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

"I think Casio has gotten mediocre from being on top for so long. They no longer make those sturdy watches they made two, three decades ago with the quality that gave them the renown they enjoy today." - My focus is on acquiring older (roughly 20 year old G's) and you'll get no argument from me that they are well-built. 

"5b) I do, a DW5600 and a w800h, they're good but I was expecting the DW to have a steel case like my old man's did :/" -- There are 5600's with steel cases, along with other squares (DW5000's, 5025, 5030) with steel cases if you're in to that. They are all discontinued models of course except the GW5000 and GW5000HR, and GW5035. 

"My post was "want a cheap, sturdy watch that looks even cooler than the original? Something cool looking and decent you can hand to your little brothers? "
If you don't just swipe left" -- I agree with the cheap part. The looks cooler than the original part is subjective as there were so many different G squares made, lots with different color lcs'd, resin colors, different crystals, different screen backgrounds. I can't comment on reliability, but I doubt they are shock tested like G's, and the water resist is only 50m.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

O.O
Where?!?
I want to know

But the thing is guys, you're not taking into account that things are priced different in different places. In the US or Europe you may get a DW5600 for <$50, where I live is equivalently closer to $150. I'm not going to give my little brothers a $150 watch.
And I'm also very prone to breaking stuff so I kept one for myself and it's pretty decent.
You should give it a try, as you say it's dirt cheap, and it looks good. Worst case, goes straight to the trash.

Maybe I should have posted in another section, didn't really check if there was a "cheap watches" or "beater watches" section.

Anyways, don't get so worked up over it. Like it, buy. Don't like it, move on.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

If you're referring to screwback squares, you have to hit ebay or yahoo japan or something. Some people don't like used watches but these things are bulletproof and can often be found in great condition, very little scratches, etc. 
There IS an affordables forum, but considering these are digital watches, totally appropriate.
I'm not worked up, just voicing my opinions. Cheers.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Man, you should give one a go. You won't regret it
What I don't like about the basic DW-5600E is the cheap look of the display. This one's looks much more sober.

Worst case goes to the trash. I think you'll like it. It's BIG and looks great, specially if you go to the gym, it looks manly. Everybody will compliment you for it.
My favourite is the negative, it's very tacticool, but it isn't the most visible. The orange is quite goo looking.
Give 'em a go, you won't regret it.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

No no, I was answering someone else that said DW's were already dirth cheap, forgot to "quote" his post.
I would get an old steel case DW, but I wanted my first G to be the same my old man had
I just find it amazing, and it is the center of the appreciation and respect I have for this brand, that he's had it since I can remember, maybe before I was born (1990) and still has it to this day, only having changed it's band and batteries. He would wear it when riding motorcycles, falling off of motorcycles, riding jet skis, he would throw it into a 3m deep pool and my little sister and I would fetch it from the depths.
A guy tried to rob the store he and my mother had and he catched the guy's knife and the watch only got a "battle scar" on the bezel.
That to me is a GOOD watch, a Quality watch.
I cannot settle for anything less.
I bought my first "Big Boy" casio on 09' and was very disappointed when it only lasted a year. The watch got caught on something and the metal spring bars tore off the holes they go in.

Funny though, I got mine with a W800H and I wear that one most of the time because it has bigger face and bigger digits.

Maybe in the future I'll get a steel case one. Right now this one does everything I need it to do.

Cheers


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Anything's possible MrSempai, but no promises. 
Your story is one reason why so many like Gshocks. They wore them in the 80's and have stayed loyal. Some, like me aren't looking for all the new fancy bells and whistles, just the day/date/time, light, maybe 1 or 2 other minor functions. That's why I'm happy hunting for the older steel or titanium G's. Most of mine are around 20 years old but you'd never know it from looking at them. I like the older "classic" styling, and the quality is superb. I'm not saying new G's aren't quality, just that I know the older ones are. I expect mine to last another 20 years anyway. Cheers.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

I used to collect Gs but experiencing resin rot turned me off the old classic Masters of Gs. Now G Shock prices are silly high, though that is the trend in Japanese watches.....figure they are trying to compete with Euro watches...offering high tech innovation stuff and charging for it!
The Casio plastic digitals are the people's watch. That was the intention of the Japanese watch companies in the 60s, their company mandate that every citizen can own a watch. Seiko grabbed the high end market, Citizen tagged behind, and Casio won with their G Shocks. But they still 'win' with their cheap beaters IMO. In Japan many wear the older simpler G Shocks, Nixon for the youth, etc....
I just want to have fun with digital since I avoided them when my eyesight got weaker....


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like Casio products in general...some of their designs appear to be original...others are clearly inspired by someone else...

Casio EF-503







Omega Speedmaster Automatic







I own THREE of those EF-503's...they're beautiful even up close, and they feel good on the wrist...high quality materials and workmanship throughout, nothing "junky" about them...they look and feel as if they cost hundreds of dollars more...and I wear them with pride, but clearly they are not a completely original design.

Consider some of the Rolex designs...how many companies make something like the Submariner? Here's my own Orient:

Orient 2ER0








Rolex Submariner








Again, it's a well-made watch that has served me well for years, but clearly not original. LOTS of other companies make watches which resemble the Rolex...I once owned a Swiss Lucerne which looked very similar.

So when someone says that the Skmei looks a LOT like the G-Shock...I have to agree...followed up with..."so what"...this is very common practice in the industry...Casio has done it themselves, and so has almost everyone else.

Skmei makes a lot of different designs...some appear to be their original work, others do look a lot like a Suunto, or a Casio...etc.

For that matter, North Edge also makes a watch which looks like a Suunto...and may even be made IN the same factory BY the same workers....

North Edge








Suunto Brushed Steel








It is POSSIBLE to make a digital watch with similar specifications, which isn't an exact copy...consider these three which I own:

Casio GW-5000








Casio HDDS100








Pulsar PW3003








Here, the watches are generally similar in size and shape, but different enough that no one would mistake one for the other. The two Casios don't even resemble each other very much despite being from the same company. I think THIS is what most people expect watch companies to do...but in reality, those companies often DON'T.

I'll close by saying that I don't even own a watch with the Skmei brand....I do own this inexpensive "XVenture" watch purchased on impulse for $6 brand new....it's now over 10 years old and has had one new battery and one new strap...the strap cost a lot more than the watch had...it's a cheap watch, but it's still a good watch with one of the best displays I've ever seen...the digits change from bright crimson to deep purple depending on the angle of view. I mention this watch because it MIGHT actually be a Skmei under another brand name...and Skmei currently offers a watch with exactly the same case design....just a different display and module.

XVenture


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

ShockMister said:


> Ripoff? I've got your ripoff right here. Geesh. This is not a ripoff. No single company can own a digital watch design in this basic shape with a protective raised bezel.


Reasonable logic would suggest a company can , IF THEY INVENTED IT


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

There is a difference between using certain design elements ,and using the _exact _ same design and slapping another name on the dial.

Why not just call it a Casioo or a Cassio then ? that wouldn't be fake right ?


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

MrSempai, if not liking fake watches and blatant copies makes me a snob , I am happy to be a snob son b-)


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

Just have a look at these beauties. They have to be better than the real thing , I mean , only snobs want actual quality right ??


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Falco Furuitii said:


> There is a difference between using certain design elements ,and using the _exact _ same design and slapping another name on the dial.
> 
> Why not just call it a Casioo or a Cassio then ? that wouldn't be fake right ?


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

Not fakes right ?
I find this absolutely s-shocking









No ,no you are not cool.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Falco Furuitii said:


> MrSempai, if not liking fake watches and blatant copies makes me a snob , I am happy to be a snob son b-)


No gramps, the issue is when you can't recognize quality and practicality because you're too busy being blinded by the brand's name and prestige.

And please don't take my words out of context, it only wastes both of our time.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Falco Furuitii said:


> View attachment 12821101
> View attachment 12821109
> View attachment 12821111
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Wait, this has been bothering me for the last couple of days: When a moderator changes anything does the creator of the post not get notified at all?
Because, I'm pretty sure this wasn't the exact name of this thread, I'm sure it was in the G-Shock forum and also, I don't get any notifications if anyone posts here.
Is there any way for me to see if my thread was modified by someone else?


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

MrSempai said:


> No gramps, the issue is when you can't recognize quality and practicality because you're too busy being blinded by the brand's name and prestige.
> 
> And please don't take my words out of context, it only wastes both of our time.


My vision is perfectly fine.Thanks. I believe my point regarding these pieces of junk is made b-) . cool ?


----------



## k4lmdwn (Jan 5, 2019)

Remove the four screws on the side to pop off the bezel. The bezel is similar to the watch strap material |>


----------



## k4lmdwn (Jan 5, 2019)

On my 2018 Skmei 1134:

The bell icon and wavy(?) alarm icon seem to be swapped: firmware bug, or is it done on purpose?
The bell icon is for the alarm time. The wavy alarm icon is for the hourly chime. The bell icon flashes once a set alarm time goes off.
The hourly chime sounds more like a longish single tone: firmware bug, or is it done on purpose?
My 1134 version uses a CR2025 coin cell.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Falco Furuitii said:


> View attachment 12821109


About a year ago or so, I bought this one for testing of lug strength and also to check out the watch for other qualites.

Quality of the plastic reminded me of the Timex Expedition: much harder then what we are used from Casio and also with sharper edges. Button push felt quite a bit worse than I experienced on a Timex, with the quality of the buttons feeling not too comfortable either.

I was not crazy too about the functions and I don't remember if all the buttons had a function assigned.

Unfortunately the battery died after a few months.

The case and lugs and strap seemed to be brutally strong though.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Homage or knockoff, SKMEI watches that I have owned have a fewcgeneral flaws: moisture intrusion, soft acrylic crystal and less than durable resin.

The low price makes it reasonable to just throw them away when you need a battery. 

Eventually, these will be outlawed like single-use plastic straws.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Mine's alarm icons are in the same order as the DW5600, The bell appears when I change the alarm's hour, I just realized I've never used the snooze option.
The watch's sounds sound similar to the 5600's but on a higher note.
I think mine's instruction's said it used CR2025 too.

Cheers

Mr Sempai


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

*Uppo deito:*

I've been using this watch for two years+ and it has held up well.
For the price, I'm more than satisfied.
I've taken it to pools, a lake and to a river, and I've smashed it against the wall more than a few times.
I've worn it a couple times a week, specially to work and when I go to do calisthenics.
The only Con is that the time has resetted twice. 
Both times I wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary. Since then, I've shaken it and smashed it a little to see if it had been that, but nothing.

In conclusion, this is a pretty decent cheap watch. And as such, I would recommend it if you're gonna use it casually. It's very cool looking and it does resist water for swimming and showering, for at least depths of 1.8-2m. It has a thick outer layer and strap, so I'd say it'll last me for a while.

If you need an inexpensive watch you can *really* rely on, I'd recommend the Casio W800H over the DW5600.
Yes, the DW5600 is very resistant to impacts, but it mists up when you put it on cold water and the screen's gone blank a couple of times. None of that happens to the W800H. You can even mod it to have a CDT.

That being it, thanks for reading.

Cheers

Mr Sempai


----------



## ScurvyLubber (Mar 31, 2008)

I've really enjoyed reading this thread.
Reason being that I just today received my SKMEI all black version of an A158W.
So far I am thrilled. It is a ringer for my A158W albeit a tiny bit thicker but not really noticeable. The real reason I took a chance on this was that it has all the functions of an F91W / A158W but a MUCH SUPERIOR backlight.
I am aware that Casio has some newer options that satisfy the need for legibility in darkness, i.e. A178W et. al. The A178W does have larger digits but is thicker and I love the thin lightness of the F91 / A158.
I have seen some of the new offerings by Casio like the A700 & VERY SEXY A1000 but to me they seem like a money grab by Casio. 
Seriously, Casio could have improved the much beloved 593 module years ago with minimal cost increase. Their new offerings are fine but I love the module 593 platform.
As was pointed out by another post earlier in this thread there are some Casio designs that are clearly borrowing from other designs by other manufacturers. One that readily comes to mind is MTD-1010.
I saw someone wearing an MTD-1010 across the room one day and at first opportunity I approached him and started talking "watch geek" language only to find out that IT WAS A CASIO. (minus the cyclops, it appeared to be a straight up copy of a Sub) 
There are many WUS threads on this very model.
So, no, I do not begrudge SKMEI for their product. The one I purchased clearly states SKMEI on the face and the back light CLEARLY beats the pants of off my A158's and F91's.
Legibility of the SKMEI is DEADLY straight on and dare I say surpasses my F91's & A158's. The only caveat is that the SKMEI doesn't do well when viewed at an angle. The Casio's do not wash out when viewed at an angle and the SKMEI quickly becomes unreadable when viewed at an angle. I can live with that so long as I can check the time @ 0330 hrs and not get aggravated because of a horrible back light.

Here's the WUS thread I found re: MTD 1010 if you're interested.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/casio-mtd-1010-casio-submariner-q uestion-4596301.html
There are a few others and lots of sale postings if you do a search.
So, anyway, that's my $0.02.

I fully expect to get ROASTED for this post but I gotta be honest.

"I YAM WHAT I YAM AND THAT'S ALL WHAT I YAM!"

Thank you all for being here,

ScurvyLubber


----------



## ScurvyLubber (Mar 31, 2008)

I did neglect to add that accuracy and water resistance 'remain to be seen" as I have only had this watch for approximately 12 hrs but I have good expectations. 
Either way, the night time legibility is what "sucked me in" and if it holds up as well as my F91's / A158's with reasonable accuracy then I may become a convert.
Casio should have and could have done this a LONG time ago with these models.

Thank, You're welcome, Goodbye.

ScurvyLubber


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ScurvyLubber said:


> "I YAM WHAT I YAM AND THAT'S ALL WHAT I YAM!"


I'm hungry.


----------



## Adam Ellis (Oct 5, 2020)

I have several Casio 5600s and several Skmei 1134 ones also. 5600 is 45mm bezel and Skmei is 50mm. here are two Skmei 1134s and one Sanda


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

They look somewhat small on your wrist. You should try some bigger watches.


----------



## Adam Ellis (Oct 5, 2020)

kostependrhs said:


> They look somewhat small on your wrist. You should try some bigger watches.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah, they look good. I got mine because I wanted to see how legible negative displays were before spending money on a G.
Quality isn't the best. If you bang them or they fall from a 1.5m height (shoulders), time resets. Maybe not immediately, but during the day you'll notice time isn't right.
I bought 4 in december 2017, one positive, one orange, one blue and one negative. They were between +20sec/month and -34sec/month. Gave 2 of the away. They're still running.
Pretty decent considering I got them for about $5.5 each. I have used mine in pools during swimming classes and oddly, unlike my w800h and my DW5600, they haven't gotten humidity inside.
To be fair I've used the DW-5600 and the W800h 3 times as much in pools than this one.

SKMEI's are good watches for fashion, for kids and people that don't rely on the accuracy of their time keeping devices.

I would buy another if they add a CDT and change the time setting mode.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

I picked up a Sanda 293 (it's the smaller size) a while back, $7.49.
A bit of rubbing alcohol & a cotton bud removed the crap lettering on the bezel.
Decent enough, great backlight, basic digital.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Caledonia said:


> A bit of rubbing alcohol & a cotton bud removed the crap lettering on the bezel.


A simple fix, but it is a big improvement.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Chascomm said:


> A simple fix, but it is a big improvement.


Definitely. 
I've never understood the need for Water Resist or Sports Watch to be printed, like 2 or 3 times on a digital watch case.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Caledonia said:


> Definitely.
> I've never understood the need for Water Resist or Sports Watch to be printed, like 2 or 3 times on a digital watch case.


I do. It's because those are qualities in a watch that appeal to most people, IMO. If they appeal to us, then it makes sense they would appeal to others.

I also think it makes other people admire your watch more, possibly. Especially if they don't know about them already.


----------



## Bad Rattle (Jan 30, 2019)

no thanks


----------

